# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  RECETA  ( te provuara)

## Lule Portokalli

Keto recetat e gatimit qe do sjell tek kjo tema, jane receta qe i kam provuar dhe me kane pelqyer. Jeni te lutur te sillni edhe ju ketu, receta qe i keni provuar ( jo te  marra direkt nga librat apo interneti).

*Makarona me mish pule e kepurdha*

Per 4 Persona:

Gjysem pako makarona dredheza 
500 gr gjoks pule
500 gr kepurdha
2  kungulleshka mesatare
2 speca te kuq
gjalpe 1/2 pako

Te gjithe perberesit ( me perjashtim te makaronave) pastrohen dhe priten ne copa te vogla kubike. Makaronat zjehen ne nje tenxhere me uje dhe kripe kullohen dhe lihen menjane.
Pastaj ne nje tigan hidhet gjalpi dhe skuqen te parat kepurdhat ne nxehtesi mesatare. Pasi skuqen, hidhen mbi makaronat e ziera.
Pastaj skuqen dhe hidhen mbi makaronat me rradhe, mishi i pules, kungulleshkat, dhe specat e kuq.  
Perziehen,rregullohet me kripe piper dhe rigon dhe eshte gati per tu ngrene.

----------


## Brari

sikur nuk shkon rigoni ne pule..

po majdanoz nuk pash..

paske dhe bahce.. pale..

----------


## Lule Portokalli

> sikur nuk shkon rigoni ne pule..
> 
> po majdanoz nuk pash..
> 
> paske dhe bahce.. pale..


Po ti provoje njehere.... po nuk te pelqeu rigoni ne pule, mos ia hidh ... hidhi nenexhik...    :kryqezohen:  
.... majdanoz, jo!

Bahcen me portokalla pra!

----------


## Era1

Recete e super provuar  :buzeqeshje: 

*Tortija Spanjolle*

Per 3 persona.

3 patate
3 veze
1 luge gjelle vaj ulliri
1 qepe (sipas deshires)
kripe
piper i zi (sipas deshires)

-qerojme patate i lajme , i presim ne feta shume te holla dhe i vendosim ne nje ene plot me uje te kripur.
-nxehim vajin ne nje tigan
-shtojme qepen (nese e duam me qepe) dhe e skuqim sa te zbutet jo te skuqet. 
-shtojme patatet, i trazojme shpesh here qe te mos ngjiten dhe te mos skuqen por te zbuten ne nje zjarr te lehte. Ju hedhim kripe dhe piper.
-rrahim vezet ne nje ene pak te thelle, ju shtojme kripe dhe piper.
-shtojme patatet e skuqura tek vezet dhe i trazojme te gjitha mire. 
-vendosim tiganin prape ne zjarr dhe kur te jete nxehur mire shtojme perzierjen. 
-i vendosim kapak dhe e leme ne zjarr jo shume te forte per rreth 2 minuta.
-pastaj e kthejme nga ana tjeter e lejem ne zjarr dhe 2 minuta te tjera dhe pastaj e servirim
(-nese kur jeni duke e skuqur tortijen e shihni qe tigani eshte pak i thate mund ti shtoni dhe pak vaj
-tortijen mund ta ktheni nga ana tjeter me nje pjate te madhe ose me kapakun e nje tenxhereje ose te tiganit)

----------


## Era1

*AKULLORE ME DARDHA*
(recete verore )

Per 4 persona
-3 dardha te mesme 
-1 gote me qumesht
-5 luge akulloreje me vanilie
-4 luge gjelle sheqer
-nje luge gjelle me rrush te thate.
-kanelle
Qerojme dardhat, ju heqim farat dhe i grijme ne kubik te vegjel. Ziejme qumshtin me pak kanelle dhe me sheqerin. Kur eshte duke zier qumshti shtojme dhe rrushin e thate.E lejme qumshtin te ftohet, e hedhim ne nje kupe. Me pas shtojme dardhat dhe akulloren.
I trazojme te gjitha mire dhe e hedhim perzierjen ne kupa te zbukuruara me kanelle.

----------


## MiLaNiStE

Tortija Spanjolle e provova po i shtova edhe ca gjona qe me pelqejn muve lol edhe doli sh e mir nfakt. edhe kjo qe paske qit tashi mduket sh e mir souu menoj se do ta  provoj se shpejti lol. thx

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Kush me ndihmon me receten e BURANIS ?*

----------


## Era1

> *Kush me ndihmon me receten e BURANIS ?*


Une, por pak me vone se tani nuk kam kohe.

----------


## dove

> Recete e super provuar 
> 
> *Tortija Spanjolle*
> 
> Per 3 persona.
> 
> 3 patate
> 3 veze
> 1 luge gjelle vaj ulliri
> ...


Shtoji dhe pak mish te grire, dhe bere musaka. 
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Era1

> *Kush me ndihmon me receten e BURANIS ?*


Buranine e kane bere me perpara ne forum dhe e gjen ketu:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=4112

----------


## Era1

> Shtoji dhe pak mish te grire, dhe bere musaka.


Do t'ju themi spanjolleve t'i nderrojne emrin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Prototype

Nje recete e shpejt nga Evelyn qe po meson te gatuaje me ne fund  :ngerdheshje:  

Pule Dizhon (Dijon)

Ingredientet
Gjoks apo kofsha pule 
Kos
Mustarde
Thyme(eshte nje lloj ereze djegeze) se di si i thon ne shqip  :perqeshje: 
Kripe 
piper


Ne nje tas perzien mustard  dhe kos dhe pastaj fut pulen aty dhe e le qe te rrije pak qe te mari shije .
Pastaj i fut kripe dhe piper dhe i skuq .

Gati  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> Buranine e kane bere me perpara ne forum dhe e gjen ketu:
> 
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=4112


*
Flm Yllo je shume e mira *

----------


## Larsus

kjo mustarda dizhhhhion (me mjalte mundesiht) eshte shume e mire ne salmon. 

Po sma han kuqja, se e do salmonin thjesht, tipik nordik  pa tomel. kryp e piper vetem

----------


## ALBA

Meqenese kjo recet eshte e shpikur nga une , dhe nuk e di si t'ja vej emrin mund te me ndohmoni ti vejm nje emer dhe ta shtojm ne guzhinen shqiptare . 

1 kg patate
500 mish te grire (lope apo derri )
1 tuf Majdanoz te grire 
2 qepe te grira 
1 kg qumesht
djath kackavall te grire 
piper 
kripe
5 thelba hurdha te grira 

Marrim mishin e grire dhe e perzijme me majdanoz  kripen , piperin , hurdhat dhe qepet e grira . Pasi e perzijme mire e shtrojme ne nje tepsi  e ngjeshim dhe hapim disa brima me majen e thikes . E fusim ne furre per 10 minuta . Nderkohe  qerojme patate i lajme , i presim ne feta dhe i skuqim ne vaj , i kullojme mire nga vaji dhe i hedhim krip . Nxjerrim nga furra tepsin qe kishim futur dhe keto patate i shtrojm ne seri siper mishit te grire duke pasur parasysh qe niveli i patateve te jete i njejte ne te gjithe tepsin . i hedhim qumeshtin siper deri ne nivel me pataten . e fusim ne furre per 15  minuta , pastaj i hedhim djathin siper dhe e lejm dhe 5 minuta . 

ps . Mund te behet dhe pa djath . gjithashtu mund te behet dhe me domate ne vend te qumeshtit , por mua me ka pelqyer me teper me qumesht del me e shijshme .

Ju befte mire  :buzeqeshje:  

Alba

----------


## Era1

*QERSHI NE FURRE*
(recete verore)

Per 4 persona
700 gr qershi
200 gr gjalp
1 gote uje me miell
1/2 gote uji me sheqer
pak kripe
pak maja
4 veze
2 te verdha vezesh
1/2 gote uji qumesht 
sheqer pluhur
gjethe mente

Lyejme nje tave me gjalp dhe e sperkasim me miell siper.
Reston e gjalpit e hedhim ne nje kupe dhe e rrahim (me rrahese elektrike). Shtojme sheqerin dhe vazhdojme ta rrahim.Shtojme vezet(4 te plota dhe dy te verdhat) nje nga nje duke vazhduar ti rrahim. Shtojme qumshtin, miellin e perzier me pare me majen dhe kripen , i trazojme me nje luge druri dhe i hedhim ne tave.
Ju heqim farat qershive dhe i vendosim siper perzierjes ne tave.E godasim taven ne nje mbeshtetese te forte ne menyre qe qershite te futen ne brum.
E fusim taven ne furre (te nxehur me pare) ne 200ºC per 30-40 min.
E nxjerrim nga tava dhe e sperkasim me sheqer pluhur. E zbukurojme me disa qershi dhe disa gjethe mente.

-Embelsira shoqerohet me akullore)

----------


## Era1

*KOFSHE QENGJI ME AROME HUDHRE*
(recete qe gatuhet gjithe vitin)

2 kofshe qengji (siç jane ne figure)
1 qepe
3 patate
16 thelpinj hudher
miell misri (i holle)
uje
vaj ulliri
uthull
kripe
sallate jeshile

Thelpinjte e hudhres i qerojme dhe i shtypim me nje goditje me thike(goditja behet duke vendosur anen e thikes mbi hudher dhe e godasim sa te çahet pak hudhra jo ta beni si rul qe shtron asfaltet  :buzeqeshje:  ). I bejme disa prerje vertikalisht mishit dhe ne to fusim thelpinjte e hudhres. E sperkasim mishin me pak vaj dhe e fusim ne furre te ngrohur me pare ne 180ºC gjate 30 minutave.
Perziejme gjysem gote uji me uje me gjysem me uthull dhe sperkasim mishin dhe e lejme dhe 20 minuta te tjera ne furre.
Lengun qe nxjerr mishi e hedhim ne nje tenxhere, shtojme pak miell misri te tretur me pare ne uje dhe e perziejme mire derisa lengu te filloj te trashet.
Qerojme patatet , i presim ne gjysma hene dhe i skuqim bashke me 6 thelpinj hudhre te pa qeruar, ne nje tigan me vaj te bollshem.
Pastrojme sallaten jeshile , e grijme dhe e hedhim ne nje ene. Grijme qepen ne feta te holla dhe e shtojme tek sallata.I sperkasim me uthull, vaj dhe kripe.
Vendosim mishin ne nje pjate , e sperkasim me lengun me miell misri qe pregatitem.Ne ane te pjates vendosim patatet dhe sallaten.

----------


## cikita

qofte me oriz

perberesit: 

oriz, proshute, djathe pice, buke e thekur  grire, veze.

ne nje ene veme per te zier oriz me uje. psh 2 gota oriz dy gota uje....ose njesoj sic beni pilafin...

e le te ftohet dhe e ve ne nje ene. aty i grin proshuten dhe djathin dhe e perzien. 
pastaj e mbledh ne forme sipas deshires.... :Lulja3:  kujdes lagni duart qe te mblidhen me mire....
pastaj i lyen me veze dhe i ben me buken e thekur...si kotolete...dhe i skuq ne tigan...
dhe kati per tu ngrene...

 :pa dhembe:  kjo menu mund te shoqerohet me cfare te duash.... :kryqezohen:  
per mua eshte shumeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee e shijshme 

ju befte mire

----------


## syholli

Si te pergatisim Pule .......???????????????????????????????

----------


## Linda-uk

> Meqenese kjo recet eshte e shpikur nga une , dhe nuk e di si t'ja vej emrin mund te me ndohmoni ti vejm nje emer dhe ta shtojm ne guzhinen shqiptare . 
> 
> Alba


Se pse me kujton musaka kjo qe ke shpikur Alba po vetem se ne vend te patelgjaneve i ke zevendesuar me patate, ide e mire.  
E di qe eshte edhe nje tave e tille qe e bejne greket po spo me kujtohet emri, ama ajo eshte me nje ndryshim qe shtrojne patate e pastaj mishin e grire e me pas patate siper. damn cant remember the name. 
Do e provoj nje here sipas recetes tende, kam idene qe do dali e mire, keep it up girl  :buzeqeshje:

----------

